# Overclocking my cpu



## Abhishek sharma (May 9, 2016)

I have an amd athlon x2 260 cpu and want to overclock it .
I want to know if it will void warrenty of my gpu or motherboard as well or only the cpu
thnx in advance


----------



## shubham412302 (May 10, 2016)

you wont void your warranty but use third party heatsink


----------



## Abhishek sharma (May 10, 2016)

Thankyou for your reply


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2016)

Abhishek sharma said:


> I have an amd athlon x2 260 cpu and want to overclock it .
> I want to know if it will void warrenty of my gpu or motherboard as well or only the cpu
> thnx in advance



Your motherboard and SMPS manufacturer and model ?


----------

